# Help finding a farm



## londov7 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm located in West Virginia and I have been looking everywhere for a nice sized property that I can turn into my dream farm that would sell on payments. I would love for my son to see that you can grow your own food and be self sufficient.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

There are all over the place. Just look around.


----------



## londov7 (Jun 23, 2015)

The problem isn't finding them for sale, it's finding one that'll sell on payments.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Ask, ask, ask. That's how it's done.

If you ask three new people every day, if they have property to sell; sooner or later somebody will say yes. Then at least you will have someone to start a conversation with.

Go from there.


----------



## londov7 (Jun 23, 2015)

Well thanks for your input, I will definitely try that. &#128515;


----------



## evergood (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a property in NW arkansas that I have lived on for 30 years. raised 2 boys. remote but not isolated. 10 miles out of Fayetteville. Many Farmers markets. 3 be 1 ba house. 12 acres. 3 acres bottom land used as organic farm. 135 ft well with all the water you need. Irrigation pipes etc included. Outbuildings used for raising organic mushrooms. Equipment included if wanted and training included. Other equipments such as tractor included as desired. Some fixing up needed as I Haven't farmed for several years. Good income potential for right person. terms available.. Rental possible.
Reason for selling: getting old, want to drink beer, relax, and visit the grandkids.


----------

